# How do you become Anime Hero like?



## Rational1955 (Jun 28, 2019)

Watching anime has left me with the desire to better myself and become exceptional like an Anime Hero.  For instance, Goku... I would love to be the best at something like Goku is in fighting and the way that people look at him doesn't hurt either.  He also has a bomb ass reputation.  My question is how can I make myself be like one of these anime heroes?  I have my own goals... for instance singing, weightlifting and gaining knowledge but I'm in the bottom tier of all 3 of those endeavors ... I want to be like Goku, Neji, and Adult Gon... honestly, My 3 favorite anime characters (it might not make since to you but I'm just being honest). Where do I begin?  Has anyone else ever felt this way before?... Where they watched an anime and wanted to have exceptional prowess, reputation, confidence and moral character like an Anime Hero? It would be so awesome lol.  Any advice or words of inspiration that I can use? Any techniques?


----------



## Mider T (Jun 28, 2019)

By making threads in the correct section.


----------



## pfft (Jun 28, 2019)

First you need to find a dragon ball


----------



## Yamato (Jun 28, 2019)

Do your best at everything


----------



## Jim (Jun 30, 2019)

you're asking how to be more physically fit?


----------



## Nep Nep (Jul 1, 2019)




----------



## Sunrider (Jul 2, 2019)

*ONE HUNDRED PUSH-UPS 

ONE HUNDRED SIT-UPS

ONE HUNDRED SQUATS

AND RUN TEN KILOMETERS 

E V E R Y  D A Y ! ! !*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ashi (Jul 3, 2019)

Neji and Goku are pretty different characters...  

But there’s a lot to unpack here and the most delicate way I can say this is that what you’re looking for is kinda naive and you should just focus on being the best you can be and not use Mongolian comic book characters for reference

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 12, 2019)

Dedicate yourself to what you love. While others are sleeping, you're reading books about your passion and writing down your goals. Get a job in your field and show up two hours early every day. Look around yourself at your peers and do whatever it takes to be 1% better than them, go to any length for the achievements others don't bother with. 

That's how you become legendary.


----------



## Blue Rosa (Jul 16, 2019)

You want to become them because each of them, though different, posesses a quality you'd like to have.

Ask yourself what it is specifically that you admire about them (that is possible to acquire irl) and work on yourself in that direction. Don't try to become them, but the parts of them that make you look up to them.


----------



## Smoke (Jul 16, 2019)

First, learn how to Naruto run without breathing through your mouth.


----------



## Garcher (Jul 17, 2019)

always wear black trenchcoats


----------



## Kisaitaparadise (Jul 17, 2019)

Eat a lot of food...


----------



## Izaya X (Jul 19, 2019)

If ya want to become strong then scream the shit out of youuu !


----------



## ∞Eternity∞ (Jul 19, 2019)

Assuming this isn't a troll thread it seems you are asking two things. How can I be more physically fit but also how can you just be a better person in general. Becoming more physically fit is more cut and dry .  There'sa whole community on YouTube dedicated to fitness. I think to be a better person with a great reputation among people. You can do small things a s simple as asking checking up on the people closest to you and asking how they are doing, you never know how people are feeling. Listening I've realized is not on essential in your personal relationships with people, but it just helps a whole lot. 


To be the best. You need to have a passion for what ever that thing is that your interested in. I.e I was always an artist at heart and was always interested in comics and Drew a couple but I wasn't constant with it, because I wasn't passionate about it. A year or two later into my college career I discovered I love to make sculptures specifically made with ceramic clay aka water based clay. This passion has lead to improve substantially in a fairly short amount of time with anyone teaching me how to sculpt. I was in my school studio pretty much every day making some shit. Now I am currently work at my school that I've just graduated from in a summer children's camp program and I'll be teaching the ceramics class. While teaching isn't my goal. It's a means to an end which will help me reach my goal. I say all that to say passion and drive is key. And a nice support system can never hurt.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sadless (Jul 22, 2019)

Train hard, help others, hunt for the truth in all situations.


----------



## Toph (Jul 22, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Jul 22, 2019)

Pic doesn't work.


----------



## Aduro (Jul 22, 2019)

Do a bunch of shit that will get you hated by everyone you know until you're arrested for some crime ranging from graffiti to vigilante murder.


----------



## nobody (Jul 22, 2019)




----------



## Jim (Jul 22, 2019)

That kid turned out to be really weird


----------



## nobody (Jul 22, 2019)

Jim said:


> That kid turned out to be really weird



Exposing yourself on camera to a community of pessimists is a courageous feat, plus i don't think he is any weirder then people on forums.


----------



## Jim (Jul 22, 2019)

cobe42 said:


> Exposing yourself on camera to a community of pessimists is a courageous feat, plus i don't think he is any weirder then people on forums.


I don't mean that video, I mean what he started doing afterwards


----------



## nobody (Jul 22, 2019)

Jim said:


> I don't mean that video, I mean what he started doing afterwards



He should probably layoff the drugs then.


----------



## Sadless (Jul 23, 2019)

cobe42 said:


> He should probably layoff the drugs then.


Seems like you are stereoptying based on race right now. 
I hope not...


----------



## Cheeky (Jul 24, 2019)

Shoot up your local high school.


----------



## Francyst (Jul 25, 2019)

Cheeky said:


> Shoot up your local high school.


WAOW! You're a comedic genius! How did jokes about children getting gunned down not cross my mind?


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 27, 2019)

lol i think you automatically pick it up as time goes on. people mimick people they like. so dont worry about "trying" just be yourself and be a decent good person, friendly to others. care about hearts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 27, 2019)

Sunrider said:


> *ONE HUNDRED PUSH-UPS
> 
> ONE HUNDRED SIT-UPS
> 
> ...


this actually doesnt sound so bad .. i feel like instagram models these days have tougher workouts than this


----------



## Cheeky (Jul 27, 2019)

Francyst said:


> WAOW! You're a comedic genius! How did jokes about children getting gunned down not cross my mind?


It worked for Itachi


----------



## Sunrider (Jul 27, 2019)

A. Waltz said:


> this actually doesnt sound so bad .. i feel like instagram models these days have tougher workouts than this


There are a couple vids floating around YouTube with folks trying this training regimen and the general consensus is that it will _definitely_ get you ripped.


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Aug 6, 2019)

Just be yourself and try to help people in need without expecting anything in return.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 6, 2019)

Jim said:


> That kid turned out to be really weird


What did he do after?


----------



## Jim (Aug 6, 2019)

Mider T said:


> What did he do after?


He got his own following and called himself Zleader. That seemed short-lived and then he started making songs and Facebook posts about rape and masturbation under the name "killakarizma" or something like that. After that, he seemed to take down almost everything from social media.


----------

